# Prs archon vs EVH 5150 iii



## O00Coolzero00O (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Just thought I'd get some feedback on your thoughts, opinions, and impressions of these two amps. I'm GAS-ing hard for both.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 27, 2015)

Do you like 5150's or rectifiers? If you want a better tighter rectifier archon, or a better 5150, get the new 5150.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jun 27, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> Do you like 5150's or rectifiers? If you want a better tighter rectifier archon, or a better 5150, get the new 5150.



This. I ....ing love my Archon


----------



## Fryderyczek (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd try out both. Then make my decision. 
I haven't heard of the Archon but gain wise I think the 5150's similar to the standard Peavey one but with nicer cleans.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Jun 27, 2015)

I actually own a mark V and love it. I've tried both and they're both great amps, I just can't make up my mind.



Hachetjoel said:


> Do you like 5150's or rectifiers? If you want a better tighter rectifier archon, or a better 5150, get the new 5150.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Jun 27, 2015)

Could you give tell me a little feedback about what helped you choose the amp as well as what other amps you were looking at?



thrashcomics said:


> This. I ....ing love my Archon


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 27, 2015)

I haven't tried the Archon personally, but I can tell you that I didn't like the 5150 III very much. I had heard that the 3 had everything you loved about 1 and 2 and nothing you disliked. Well I disliked the fizzy/hissy nature of 1 and 2, and 3 was still plagued by the same issue.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I had the 5150 III on my recent amp carousel. I liked it a lot, but I sold it and bought a TH30. The green and blue were my favorite channels.

Since then, I purchased an Archon (100 watt). I really like the clean channel as it's hard to get it to break up, and the dirty channel is very tight as others have already said.

I would definitely buy another 5150 III, but I feel like the TH30 and Archon cover everything I need at this point. If I was forced to go with only one amp, I would probably go back to the 5150 as I feel like it's a very versatile amp and would cover a ton of ground (at least for me).

Hopefully that helped.


----------



## oracles (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd stay away from the Archon's. I've been seeing tons of them go back for effects loop faults, and even though this is something that's apparently being handled, I wouldn't take chances on it. For what the Archon is retailing for, I think there's much better amps out there, the Archon is just cleverly marketed.


----------



## areyna21 (Jun 28, 2015)

I have the 5150iii and personally I'm really happy with it. I like the cleans and they take effects really well. The blue channel boosted is what I am most happy with for distortion. The red channel is good but I would only use it for leads not rhythm. They can be a pain to dial down the noise. I've found that swapping out the pre amp tubes help significantly. I originally had a problem with the effects loop tube but swapping it fixed the noise.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 28, 2015)

Can't beat the price of the 5150 III 50 watt, I've had both and while the Archon is a bit better it's not $500-800 better lol


----------



## jwiltz2072 (Jun 28, 2015)

My 5150 iii 50w makes me want to play my guitar constantly. And I use all 3 channels during gigs. I keep the shared gain on channels 1 and 2 at 12-1 o'clock and the volume difference between the 2 channels is minimal. This way the clean channel is still very usable and the blue channel is awesome with a boost. I use the red channel strictly for lead playing. First amp that I have bought that I have been completely satisfied with and I have owned alot of them.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Jun 28, 2015)

Very cool feedback on the 5150 III, thanks guys.

Does anyone have any thoughts about the archon?


----------



## BrentSSL (Jun 28, 2015)

In my opinion the Archon does only a portion of what the 5150 iii or a Modern rectifier can do its a great amp but in 2 years it will be 800 used like a lot of PRS amps. Don't get me wrong the Archon is a great amp but it doesn't have the tonal options of the 5150iii and I think their main tones sound very similar almost like a modded randall sound or something but more powerful awesome and loud


----------



## Recto (Jun 28, 2015)

BrentSSL said:


> In my opinion the Archon does only a portion of what the 5150 iii or a Modern rectifier can do its a great amp but in 2 years it will be 800 used like a lot of PRS amps. Don't get me wrong the Archon is a great amp but it doesn't have the tonal options of the 5150iii and I think their main tones sound very similar almost like a modded randall sound or something but more powerful awesome and loud




I agree, the 5150iii has more tonal options. The Archon doesn't have a channel that doesn't have quite enough gain or a channel that's over compressed and fizzy. And of course the Archons clean channel could never be as sterile as the 5150iii.


----------



## jc986 (Jun 28, 2015)

Unfortunately I haven't had the chance to play an Archon. Though from the clips I've heard, the Archon has vastly better clean tones than the 5150 III. The clean sound isn't terrible, but it just seems to lack the depth and character compared to other amps I've owned. It does take effects very well though, which I think is because it is a fairly sterile channel without a lot of flavor on its own. A bit of reverb, delay, or chorus and it will sound great. 

I do have a 5150 III 50 watt, and I think it is a great 2 channel amp. Even though it has 3 channels, for live use it's just not practical for me as a 3 channel amp. If you need a clean channel that doesn't break up, the gain has to be set very low, which kind of defeats the purpose of the blue channel (not to mention the volume jump between green & blue is pretty drastic). Fortunately, I find my favorite tones in the Red channel so the amp works out for 99% of what I would play with my band live. If you preferred the tone of the Blue channel for your main rhythm sound AND need a completely clean Green channel it just doesn't cut it mainly due to the volume jump.

There are ways around the volume jump if you use MIDI for switching and have a multi-FX unit where you can coordinate a patch change that compensates for the volume jump, but I don't want to have to drag another piece of equipment around to gigs & practices.


----------



## wakjob (Jun 28, 2015)

One short video clip of Misha playing an Archon, and minutes later everyone's scrambling to get one.

And I just can't stand the idea of putting any money in the pocket of a douche like EVH no matter how good his amps are.

I'd personally opt for neither, even if it's just my stubborn pride talking.


----------



## BrentSSL (Jun 28, 2015)

wakjob said:


> One short video clip of Misha playing an Archon, and minutes later everyone's scrambling to get one.
> 
> And I just can't stand the idea of putting any money in the pocket of a douche like EVH no matter how good his amps are.
> 
> I'd personally opt for neither, even if it's just my stubborn pride talking.



I'm on board with you trying to get into a Peavey ultra


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Jun 28, 2015)

BrentSSL said:


> In my opinion the Archon does only a portion of what the 5150 iii or a Modern rectifier can do its a great amp but in 2 years it will be 800 used like a lot of PRS amps. Don't get me wrong the Archon is a great amp but it doesn't have the tonal options of the 5150iii and I think their main tones sound very similar almost like a modded randall sound or something but more powerful awesome and loud



I guess it's a good thing I didn't pay full price for my Archon, but I don't plan on selling it anytime soon.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 28, 2015)

Are you replacing the Mark V or just getting another amp? If you're keeping the Mark, I'd go 5150III. One of the big selling points of the Archon is that it's a high gain amp with a great clean channel. The Mark V should have you plenty covered in the clean department, but it can't get as saturated and aggressive as a 5150 can.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Jun 29, 2015)

bhakan said:


> Are you replacing the Mark V or just getting another amp? If you're keeping the Mark, I'd go 5150III. One of the big selling points of the Archon is that it's a high gain amp with a great clean channel. The Mark V should have you plenty covered in the clean department, but it can't get as saturated and aggressive as a 5150 can.



I plan on keeping my Mark V, it's a great amp. I just want something a little more aggressive and powerful in nature. I owned the original Peavey 5150 and it was a great amp, the clean channel was just non-existent but the distortion was incredible.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 29, 2015)

BrentSSL said:


> In my opinion the Archon does only a portion of what the 5150 iii or a Modern rectifier can do its a great amp but in 2 years it will be 800 used like a lot of PRS amps. Don't get me wrong the Archon is a great amp but it doesn't have the tonal options of the 5150iii and I think their main tones sound very similar almost like a modded randall sound or something but more powerful awesome and loud



I literally couldn't disagree more, I think it's going to be one of the next big amplifiers it has a unique sound and a great design and honestly i feel it's great for the price and one of my favorite amps in general it just does everything I want and it helps me get the sound in my head. 



O00Coolzero00O said:


> I actually own a mark V and love it. I've tried both and they're both great amps, I just can't make up my mind.


 I would just play both, clips are a bad way to judge i would spend serious time with both, and bring any pedals you'd be using with it to see how it handles it. or if you love them both equally get whichever is a better deal. 
I prefer the archon but based on what you've said i feel as though you may prefer the archon



wakjob said:


> One short video clip of Misha playing an Archon, and minutes later everyone's scrambling to get one.
> 
> And I just can't stand the idea of putting any money in the pocket of a douche like EVH no matter how good his amps are.
> 
> I'd personally opt for neither, even if it's just my stubborn pride talking.



I dont think thats why it is, I think it stands on it's own as an incredible amplifier. maybe you should play one before judging it, hype works two ways, there's a lot of hype and people way over value it and theres the people who look at all the hype and write off something that may be perfect for them, perfect example is bkp, how many people buy them because misha plays them? how many people refuse to play them because misha plays them? just a disclaimer i'm indifferent about misha hype and i thought the tone in his archon video was extremely meh. but in person it sounds unholy. 



O00Coolzero00O said:


> I plan on keeping my Mark V, it's a great amp. I just want something a little more aggressive and powerful in nature. I owned the original Peavey 5150 and it was a great amp, the clean channel was just non-existent but the distortion was incredible.



Then I would go 5150 if you know you already like it, if you can though try and find a store that has both in stock for large purchases like this im willing to make a several hour drive considering its such a large purchase and it's something I plan on having forever so I feel like its a justified expense.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jun 29, 2015)

O00Coolzero00O said:


> Could you give tell me a little feedback about what helped you choose the amp as well as what other amps you were looking at?



In the past 4 years I have owned the following amps

JCM2000 DSL 100
JCM800 2304 (brown eye modded)
Mesa Studio Preamp into a Peavey power amp
Peavey 5150 Block letter
VHT Deliverance 120
Peavey 5150 Block letter
Bad Cat Lynx
EVH 5150III 50 watt 

And finally settled upon the Archon. I think of it as the love child of a 5150 and a two channel Recto. It is thick and tight. The controls are very responsive but it is not hard to dial in at all. The clean is exceptional as I am sure you are fully aware. I have heard horror stories regarding the loop but I have discussed it with PRS and it was addressed, I own a paisley one and mine has no issues with the loop.

I think it is just all around a killer amp and very well built as well.


----------



## maxturbator (Jun 30, 2015)

I've never played a 5150, so you may as well disregard my opinion, but I love my Archon. As thrashcomics said, it's super easy to dial in. Even everything at noon was a passable tone. I'm incredibly happy with it, though I'm debating selling it and my bass rig for an AxeFx.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 30, 2015)

The 5150 III is easier to dial in. The clean ch. on the achron is way better. Also the Achron would probably take a ts type pedal since it is not as tight. I have the 5150 III and i have played on the Achron a bit. If i had to do it again i would probably get the achron. I have heard mixed things on its effects loop though.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jun 30, 2015)

I recently went though basically the exact same conundrum. I have a Mark V (which I adore) but wanted something different in addition to it. Tried out a bunch of different amps including the Archon and 5153. Personally preferred the Archon. In the end though I eventually settled on a new Splawn Nitro. Clean channel is very similar to the 5153. Very good but sorta sterile. The overdrive channel is pure sex. Thick, chewy and alive. Needs a boost for 7 strings but other than my Mark I've never played an amp that didn't. I cannot recommend this amp enough.


----------



## Carvinkook (Jul 1, 2015)

Ive owned both, Right now coming off a 5153 2x12 -id say get the Stealth! Only because it should have all the things lacking of the original 100 watter and in the long run no one will say its aN $800 AMP! The 5153 2x12 was fun for bedroom low level stuff, but i didnt really care for it at band levels and my disdain for shared channel eq's was emphasized more so than ever on this one.

Archon is simply overpriced in its arena, its a good amp. Good Clean, And a nice gain channel.. just kinda limited in features. Ive got one more suggestion for you.. if money permits- Engl PB2..


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm using the 5150 III currently through the torpedo live. I am getting insane tone with v30 mesa cab in the live. funny thing is i tried greenbacks and evh cab irs and i really preferred it through v30's. Anyways ch 2 needs a boost flat out if you are going to use it for metal. ch 3 loses clarity once you get the gain above 9 oclock. The clean ch sounds like it forever has a compressor on. Still think its the best amp in the price range though!


----------



## shpence (Jul 1, 2015)

Jaxcharvel said:


> I recently went though basically the exact same conundrum. I have a Mark V (which I adore) but wanted something different in addition to it. Tried out a bunch of different amps including the Archon and 5153. Personally preferred the Archon. In the end though I eventually settled on a new Splawn Nitro. Clean channel is very similar to the 5153. Very good but sorta sterile. The overdrive channel is pure sex. Thick, chewy and alive. Needs a boost for 7 strings but other than my Mark I've never played an amp that didn't. I cannot recommend this amp enough.



For the Nitro, did you end up doing the EL84B or the KT88s?


----------



## thrashcomics (Jul 1, 2015)

Carvinkook said:


> Ive owned both, Right now coming off a 5153 2x12 -id say get the Stealth! Only because it should have all the things lacking of the original 100 watter and in the long run no one will say its aN $800 AMP! The 5153 2x12 was fun for bedroom low level stuff, but i didnt really care for it at band levels and my disdain for shared channel eq's was emphasized more so than ever on this one.
> 
> Archon is simply overpriced in its arena, its a good amp. Good Clean, And a nice gain channel.. just kinda limited in features. Ive got one more suggestion for you.. if money permits- Engl PB2..




How is an american built two channel amp that both sounds and looks as good as the archon and contains name brand components for $1800 over priced?


----------



## Carvinkook (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, (thrash comics) it's my opinion that for the money, regardless of where an amp is made.. There are
Better options in that price range. And speaking
Only on amps I've owned similarly priced I'd rather have a Poweball 2, 5153, dual rectifier (regardless of era), those are all Amps I've purchased between 1000-1200. Now if you want to bump up into the 16-1800 range both the markV and engl Invader I owned were miles above the archon in sound options and functionality. 
I may be in a small crowd here but I would rather own a 5-700 6505 or krank rev/krankenstein than shell out he extra dough for the archon. 
Don't get me wrong, I liked it.. But for my money, there's better options. Hope this clarifies my statement for you .


----------



## jc986 (Jul 1, 2015)

Carvinkook said:


> Well, (thrash comics) it's my opinion that for the money, regardless of where an amp is made.. There are
> Better options in that price range. And speaking
> Only on amps I've owned similarly priced I'd rather have a Poweball 2, 5153, dual rectifier (regardless of era), those are all Amps I've purchased between 1000-1200. Now if you want to bump up into the 16-1800 range both the markV and engl Invader I owned were miles above the archon in sound options and functionality.
> I may be in a small crowd here but I would rather own a 5-700 6505 or krank rev/krankenstein than shell out he extra dough for the archon.
> Don't get me wrong, I liked it.. But for my money, there's better options. Hope this clarifies my statement for you .



You're talking used prices for the amps you mentioned vs. the new price of an Archon though so it's really not a fair comparison. You can make a point that country of origin doesn't affect your opinion of build quality, but there's no denying that labor is more expensive which would drive the cost up for US made products. Used Archon's sell in the $1200 ballpark. 

Dual Rectifier is $1950 new
Powerball II is $2400 new
Mark V is $2250 new
5150 III is $1800 new and made in Mexico


----------



## Carvinkook (Jul 1, 2015)

I won't argue with anything you just said, I was clearly stating the used market price. I bought my archon for 1200 and did so happily. That's why it was in the 1000-1200 group.. I played it and moved on. I'm at a point now where I know what (I) like in an amp, and price is one of those factors. 
Quite simply it's why I don't own a 5153 stealth, Engl Se, Friedman SS or any number of other amps. I don't make money playing music, it's not a tax write off for me and no one is sending me free or discounted stuff. I'm not a rep for anyone but myself. im just simply stating my experience and opinion.

Here's another, money is subjective. People
Can prioritize there spending anyway they want.. You could buy an archon at full brand new price and never have need for another amp,
Because it suits you.. Your needs, it's inspiring to you, it's responsive in a manner that propels your playing, you like the cute flamed
Wood piece or the fact it says Prs and you have a matching guitar.. Whatever makes you feel good about playing music.. That's cool for you.

But I found mine not to be all I needed, and in fact that in functionality,tone and price I could find amps better more suited for my needs. Period


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jul 1, 2015)

shpence said:


> For the Nitro, did you end up doing the EL84B or the KT88s?



Mine is a KT88 model. I used to have a D60 and have had a love affair with that tube since then.


----------



## BrentSSL (Jul 1, 2015)

Carvinkook said:


> Well, (thrash comics) it's my opinion that for the money, regardless of where an amp is made.. There are
> Better options in that price range. And speaking
> Only on amps I've owned similarly priced I'd rather have a Poweball 2, 5153, dual rectifier (regardless of era), those are all Amps I've purchased between 1000-1200. Now if you want to bump up into the 16-1800 range both the markV and engl Invader I owned were miles above the archon in sound options and functionality.
> I may be in a small crowd here but I would rather own a 5-700 6505 or krank rev/krankenstein than shell out he extra dough for the archon.
> Don't get me wrong, I liked it.. But for my money, there's better options. Hope this clarifies my statement for you .



 could not agree more like I said before it's going to be 800 dollars in a year or so on GC used site like all the other prs amps when the hype wears off


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jul 1, 2015)

I was impressed with the Archon I tried and as far as price it's priced identical to the Engl Blackmore and has basically the same feature set. No one calls those overpriced. In fact most people say they're the best Engl for the money.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jul 1, 2015)

Jaxcharvel said:


> I was impressed with the Archon I tried and as far as price it's priced identical to the Engl Blackmore and has basically the same feature set. No one calls those overpriced. In fact most people say they're the best Engl for the money.



^^^this


In fact the Archon is more feature packed than the Blackmore and sounds better too.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jul 1, 2015)

BrentSSL said:


> could not agree more like I said before it's going to be 800 dollars in a year or so on GC used site like all the other prs amps when the hype wears off



 this is one of the most ignorant statements on this thread, used price =/= good. The peavey 6505 /5150 can regularly be had for $500 in great condition and it is the standard for modern metal. Dual rectifier, yet again legendary. Can be found all day for $800. If it's $800 it won't be because people stop liking it it'll be because there's a huge supply available. Kind of like oh I don't know the 5150/6505! Also used 5150 III can be found for $7-800 so are you saying those are mediocre because they can be readily had at a reasonable used price? No of course you aren't. You don't have to like the archon but your statement is just asinine.


----------



## BrentSSL (Jul 1, 2015)

Hachetjoel said:


> this is one of the most ignorant statements on this thread, used price =/= good. The peavey 6505 /5150 can regularly be had for $500 in great condition and it is the standard for modern metal. Dual rectifier, yet again legendary. Can be found all day for $800. If it's $800 it won't be because people stop liking it it'll be because there's a huge supply available. Kind of like oh I don't know the 5150/6505! Also used 5150 III can be found for $7-800 so are you saying those are mediocre because they can be readily had at a reasonable used price? No of course you aren't. You don't have to like the archon but your statement is just asinine.



Fist bump bro?
Price does not make an amp great the player does none of us would have tried a Randall without Dimebag no one would know who Peavey is without Eddie Van Halen Mesa boogie =thrash for alot of people. But as a normal person who is a hobbiest musician I need the money I am putting towards an amp to go as far as it can. The Archon does not do that for me lol so please calm down I'm sorry that you are offended but this is a forum where people post thier opinions...... my opinion is that the Archon is a flavor of the month amp I tried one when they first came out weak sound in my opinion for the price it is overprice just like all the new PRS stuff. Some one is asking which amp is a better buy and in this case it's the 5150iii. That amp will sell for around 700 to 1100 for years to come until EVH retires. No one buys PRS amps because most of the general population think PRS guitar and Boogie or Marshall amp or Peavey fender thats all that's on a general cosumers mind. So this particular the archon model has no foundation to stand on. I'd rather get something that will be desired down the road I'm always thinking resale value personally and the Archon is weak and the 5150 iii is the next step in mass produced amplifiier evolution


----------



## thrashcomics (Jul 1, 2015)

BrentSSL said:


> Fist bump bro?
> 
> Calm down I'm sorry that you are offended but this is a forum where people post thier opinions...... my opinion is that the Archon is a flavor of the month amp I tried one when they first came out weak sound in my opinion for the price it is overprice just like all the new PRS stuff. Some one is asking which amp is a better buy and in this case it's the 5150iii. That amp will sell for around 700 to 1100 for years to come. No one buys PRS amps because most of the general population think PRS guitar and Boogie or Marshall amp. So this particular model has no foundation to stand on. I'd rather get something that will be desired down the road I'm always thinking resale value personally and the Archon is weak and the 5150 iii is the next step in mass produced amplifiier evolution




nah


----------



## BrentSSL (Jul 1, 2015)

thrashcomics said:


> nah



I'll bet you my dual rectifier Rev F against your hmmm...... I don't like paisley ok I'll bet you a wah pedal I'm right and a beer lol


----------



## thrashcomics (Jul 2, 2015)

BrentSSL said:


> I'll bet you my dual rectifier Rev F against your hmmm...... I don't like paisley ok I'll bet you a wah pedal I'm right and a beer lol



The thing is the amps do something different and both are great for the money.


----------



## zilla (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a mark v and a 5153 and they are both awesome! They compliment each other very well.

Cleans on the boogie blow the 5153 away, but the rawness of the 5153 is something that the v just doesn't have.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jul 4, 2015)

That's the way mine are. The Nitro fills in the gaps that the Mark doesn't do.


----------

